# Guess the wood get the knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 19, 2018)

You get one guess only........time is up Weds. the 20th at 5p.m. Central time
Guess the wood type and win the knife......

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well it doesn't look like snakewood....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2018)

Need better pics to venture a guess. Maple


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 19, 2018)

nope to both

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 19, 2018)

Bloodwood just a WAG


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm gonna say old Pine. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 19, 2018)

Walnut. Not that it looks like walnut, but I doubt that its.anything obvious, and sometimes old walnut turns sorta that color...


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 19, 2018)

It is hard to see in the pictures but my guess is red gum?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 19, 2018)

Purple Heart


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 19, 2018)

Paduak is my guess ???


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 19, 2018)

Plum


----------



## The100road (Jun 19, 2018)

Teak?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## rocky1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Red Mulberry


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 19, 2018)

lignum vitae


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

nope to all again.


----------



## pinky (Jun 20, 2018)

thornberry


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2018)

Not guessing again, just wanted to say very cool of you to do this Pappy! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Cool idea Pappy and nice looking filet knife. 
Apple


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 20, 2018)

Tulipwood is my guess.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 20, 2018)

Carob?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Jun 20, 2018)

Pau Rosa


----------



## bamafatboy (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice knife, I will say Cherry Wood


----------



## Ray D (Jun 20, 2018)

Very nice. Drake elm?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 20, 2018)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## pinky (Jun 20, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> The suspense is killing me



No suspense Lou, I won the knife.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## jasonb (Jun 20, 2018)

Dogwood?


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 20, 2018)

Come on guys, it is obvious- “Pappy” wood! It is a woodbarter “the gift that keeps on giving” new wood specie. What else could it be . Darn it, I just lost my one guess. I should have phoned a friend

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 20, 2018)

All I can tell you is it very high probability that it came off the banks of the Mississippi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 20, 2018)

Redheart


----------



## DKMD (Jun 20, 2018)

Rosewood


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2018)

IRW


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

LOL it is gonna be sad that noone guesses the wood...this is a sweet lil' cutter would be a shame to leave it here....."pinky" you ain't even close LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 20, 2018)

Sinker cypress


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 20, 2018)

42 minutes left. Can we buy a vowel? Oh snap, is it two words- it starts with an O and ends with an e?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Jun 20, 2018)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis 

Damn, I was feeling good about thornberry... really called hawthorne. Did you make this?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

pinky said:


> @Jack "Pappy" Lewis
> 
> Damn, I was feeling good about thornberry... really called hawthorne. Did you make this?
> 
> View attachment 148986


Nope but that is a nice caller looks like a Goose Call.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> 42 minutes left. Can we buy a vowel? Oh snap, is it two words- it starts with an O and ends with an e?


LOL


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 20, 2018)

PINK ivory!!


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 20, 2018)

Clearly it is "stump" wood.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 20, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Dogwood?



I don't think so.... no bark.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

TRfromMT said:


> I don't think so.... no bark.


funny you said that TR because it is made from Cottonwood Bark........LOL
NOONe guessed it, so I will draw a name from everyone who entered and they will win the knife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 20, 2018)

Very cool pappy! Is it really bark? Looks like some mountain mahogany I got but hard to tell exact from pics. Either way cool gesture!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

congrats Eric pm me your addy....pappy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Very cool pappy! Is it really bark? Looks like some mountain mahogany I got but hard to tell exact from pics. Either way cool gesture!!


yep we picked up some a while back to do some Spirit carving but never did it, so this stuff has been in the shop for around three years....(and it did come off the banks of the Mississippi...)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 20, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh you lucky dog 

Thanks pappy...very kind gesture

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 20, 2018)

Holy crap! Awesome gesture pappy. I kind of hate to take it but...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 20, 2018)

Very nice of you Pappy! Was the bark dyed? Stabilized?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

Barry it wasn't either, I just kept taking it down with 320 then used some 400 on it, it does try to flake some, this is the same stuf you see on ebay for sale to carve spirit carvings.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/11-CUT-OFF...pbIB51:sc:USPSPriorityFlatRateBox!63862!US!-1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> yep we picked up some a while back to do some Spirit carving but never did it, so this stuff has been in the shop for around three years....*(and it did come off the banks of the Mississippi...)*



That much I was pretty sure of Pappy! 




Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Holy crap! Awesome gesture pappy. I kind of hate to take it but...



You'll love it Eric, Pappy grinds a sweet blade! Only thing more fun than owning one of his knives, is stopping in to visit him in his shop and watching him work, topped off by looking over all his calls and call making trophies, and just sitting back chatting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

